# Front window shade...



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The sun is killing me. I'm on the hunt for a front sunshade. Is the accordion type easier to use that the expanding type?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The sun is killing me. I'm on the hunt for a front sunshade. Is the accordion type easier to use that the expanding type?


Both make driving extremely dangerous


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rat said:


> Both make driving extremely dangerous


You don't say!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The sun is killing me. I'm on the hunt for a front sunshade. Is the accordion type easier to use that the expanding type?


Just make sure you keep your mouth closed while driving.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cklw said:


> Just make sure you keep your mouth closed while driving.


Not if I'm hungry!


----------

